# Computer Depth (New Format)



## John Williams (Jan 9, 2009)

I am getting ready to take the Computer Depth Exam this April 2009. I wanted to start another discussion up on what books to use and general preparation for the test. Below I have listed the books that I have and am planning on using to study with. Many of them were books I had or borrowed from friends that I used back in School. The others I bought because my company is paying for them so why not. I don’t think I will use the Electrical Engineering Reference Manual 7th Ed because I bought that before I knew that I will not need to take the General Depth anymore, does not look like anything in that book will be relevant.

Dictionary of Computer and Internet Terms (ISBN: 978-0-7641-3417-3)

Computer Systems and Design and Architecture (ISBN: 0-8053-4330-X)

Digital Design Principles and Practices (ISBN: 0-13-769191-2)

Operating Systems Internals and Design Principles (ISBN: 0-13-887407-7)

NCEES Computer Engineering Sample Questions (ISBN: 978-1-932613-39-1)

The Art of Electronics (ISBN: 0-521-37095-7)

Upgrading and Repairing PC’s (ISBN: 978-0-7897-3697-0)

Schaum’s Computer Architecture (ISBN: 0-07-136207-X)

Schaum’s Operating Systems (ISBN: 978-0-07-136435-5)

Schaum’s Computer Networking (ISBN: 0-07-136285-1)

Schaum’s Data Structures with Java (ISBN: 0-07-136128-6)

Schaum’s Fundamentals of Relational Databases (ISBN: 0-07-136188-X)

Schaum’s Software Engineering (ISBN: 0-07-137794-8)

Schaum’s Digital Principles (ISBN: 0-07-065050-0)

Electrical Engineering Reference Manual 7th Ed (ISBN: 978-1-59126-096-7)

Background about myself, I graduated from Tennessee Tech in 2004 (Computer Engineering), took the FE and failed (I never thought I would get my PE so did not do any kind of prep). Got a job at a power company where my boss is a PE. He suggested that I get mine so I decided to go for it. I retook the FE in October and passed it (Studied this time). I enjoy programming and had a lot of digital when I was in school. I work mostly on networks, and write custom programs for my company, manage the internal PC’s in the office, and manage a fiber to the home network (FTTH).

I actually feel more confidante about this test than the FE because I did not have ½ of the stuff on the test ever. At least the PE appears to have stuff that I have seen before. Since this is a new test format and no one knows much about it I wanted to start up a new discussion. From what I can tell there are not many people that take this test and it is difficult to know what will be on it. Hopefully we can all help each other through passing.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a few you might have seen. I took the Power Module, and was going to take a stab at the Computer, but never did.

Good luck.

Computer Engineering: Hardware Design

by M. Morris Mano

• ISBN-10: 0131629263

• ISBN-13: 978-0131629264

Computer Organization and Design: The Hardware/Software Interface

by David A. Patterson , John L. Hennessy

• ISBN-10: 1558604286

• ISBN-13: 978-1558604285

Computer System Architecture

by M. Morris Mano

• ISBN-10: 0131755633

• ISBN-13: 978-0131755635

Software Engineering: Principles and Practice

by Hans van Vliet

• ISBN-10: 0471975087

• ISBN-13: 978-0471975083

Network Analysis, Architecture and Design

by James D. McCabe

• ISBN-10: 1558608877

• ISBN-13: 978-1558608870

Operating Systems: Internals and Design Principles

by William Stallings

• ISBN-10: 0131479547

• ISBN-13: 978-0131479548


----------



## mia1515 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi! I'm going to be taking the PE test in April as well and I'm thinking I'm going to choose the Computer section. I work in forensics and don't really fit into any of the categories so I'm thinking the computer section might be easiest. Thanks for all the reference book recomendations. If anyone has anymore, please let me know. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## John Williams (Jan 26, 2009)

mia1515 said:


> Hi! I'm going to be taking the PE test in April as well and I'm thinking I'm going to choose the Computer section. I work in forensics and don't really fit into any of the categories so I'm thinking the computer section might be easiest. Thanks for all the reference book recomendations. If anyone has anymore, please let me know. I need all the help I can get!


I had to choose what test I was going to take when I sent in my paperwork back in December. From my understanding you don't get to choose on the day of the test.

I feel pretty optimistic about the test because I have done most of the stuff when I was in college. I have forgotten alot but studying should be able to jog my memory. Just finished refresh on flip-flops and digital logic. Compared to Calculus it is easy. One book I would say you should defiantly get is the Dictionary of Computer and Internet Terms (ISBN: 978-0-7641-3417-3). From the NCEES handbook I was able to straight up get most of the definition type questions. It looks like there will be several of those in the morning.


----------

